# Mazzarri:"Ho sfondato tre porte. C'era un rigore per noi".



## admin (19 Marzo 2022)

Mazzarri a Sky:”La rissa e gli insulti a Maignan? Io ero incavolato con l’arbitro. Sono andato dentro e ho sfondato tre porte. Sono soddisfattissimo e non meritavamo di perdere. Partita aperta. Abbiamo attaccato. Loro sono fenomenali a chiudere. E hanno na qualità pazzesca. Ma avremmo meritato il palo. Il loro portiere ha dato un cazzotto a Lovato era era rigore. Ha toccato la palla prima del portiere. Potevamo pareggiarla. Abbiamo perso un punto”.

*Marelli a Mazzarri:"E' un contrasto di gioco. Stesso episodio accaduto in Serie B al Monza".

Mazzarri a DAZN:"Io ho un ragazzo che mi fa vedere le immagini a fine gara. L portiere prende la testa di Lovato. Era rigore. Se non si dà va bene così. Andiamo avanti. Marelli dice che è un normale scontro di gioco? Volevo vedere se era il contrario… Se non andava rivisto al VAR. Il regolamento dice che quando uno in area dà un colpo all’altro e non prende la palla, per me è rigore. Lovato è stato soccorso”.*


----------



## Pungiglione (19 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mazzarri a Sky:”La rissa e gli insulti a Maignan? Io ero incavolato con l’arbitro. Sono andato dentro e ho sfondato tre porte. Sono soddisfattissimo e non meritavamo di perdere. Partita aperta. Abbiamo attaccato. Loro sono fenomenali a chiudere. E hanno na qualità pazzesca. Ma avremmo meritato il palo. Il loro portiere ha dato un cazzotto a Lovato era era rigore. Ha toccato la palla prima del portiere. Potevamo pareggiarla. Abbiamo perso un punto”.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Marzo 2022)

Hanno preso una traversa e gli hanno negato un rigore solare. Dovevano vincere e gliela abbiamo rubata. Vergogniamoci


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mazzarri a Sky:”La rissa e gli insulti a Maignan? Io ero incavolato con l’arbitro. Sono andato dentro e ho sfondato tre porte. Sono soddisfattissimo e non meritavamo di perdere. Partita aperta. Abbiamo attaccato. Loro sono fenomenali a chiudere. E hanno na qualità pazzesca. Ma avremmo meritato il palo. Il loro portiere ha dato un cazzotto a Lovato era era rigore. Ha toccato la palla prima del portiere. Potevamo pareggiarla. Abbiamo perso un punto”.


Chiudiamo tutto dai.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Marzo 2022)

Sarebbe stato un rigore mitologico


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mazzarri a Sky:”La rissa e gli insulti a Maignan? Io ero incavolato con l’arbitro. Sono andato dentro e ho sfondato tre porte. Sono soddisfattissimo e non meritavamo di perdere. Partita aperta. Abbiamo attaccato. Loro sono fenomenali a chiudere. E hanno na qualità pazzesca. Ma avremmo meritato il palo. Il loro portiere ha dato un cazzotto a Lovato era era rigore. Ha toccato la palla prima del portiere. Potevamo pareggiarla. Abbiamo perso un punto”.



Il doppio cazzottone l'ho visto anche io,ma non si può fischiare un rigore così


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2022)

Ma vai a dormire Al Bano ahahhahahahha


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Marzo 2022)

Il Milan non esiste.


----------



## ILMAGO (19 Marzo 2022)

purtroppo ha iniziato a piovere. cit.

.....ridicolo!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mazzarri a Sky:”*La rissa e gli insulti a Maignan? Io ero incavolato con l’arbitro*. Sono andato dentro e ho sfondato tre porte. *Sono soddisfattissimo e non meritavamo di perdere.* Partita aperta. Abbiamo attaccato. Loro sono fenomenali a chiudere. E hanno na qualità pazzesca. Ma avremmo meritato il palo. Il loro portiere ha dato un cazzotto a Lovato era era rigore. Ha toccato la palla prima del portiere. Potevamo pareggiarla. Abbiamo perso un punto”.



Madonna, sto qua non cambiera mai. Sempre il solito piangina. Lui e Inzaghi sono personaggi vergognosi. 
Difficile dire chi dei due sia peggio.


----------



## UDG (19 Marzo 2022)

Non ho visto la partita. Era rigore?


----------



## rossonerosud (19 Marzo 2022)

Comunque Lovato gran bel difensore.


----------



## Antokkmilan (19 Marzo 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Hanno preso una traversa e gli hanno negato un rigore solare. Dovevano vincere e gliela abbiamo rubata. Vergogniamoci


Si certo è la terra è piatta


----------



## LukeLike (19 Marzo 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Hanno preso una traversa e gli hanno negato un rigore solare. Dovevano vincere e gliela abbiamo rubata. Vergogniamoci


Spero tu sia ironico..


----------



## Mika (19 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mazzarri a Sky:”La rissa e gli insulti a Maignan? Io ero incavolato con l’arbitro. Sono andato dentro e ho sfondato tre porte. Sono soddisfattissimo e non meritavamo di perdere. Partita aperta. Abbiamo attaccato. Loro sono fenomenali a chiudere. E hanno na qualità pazzesca. Ma avremmo meritato il palo. Il loro portiere ha dato un cazzotto a Lovato era era rigore. Ha toccato la palla prima del portiere. Potevamo pareggiarla. Abbiamo perso un punto”.


Mi sa che hanno perso i premi da parte della squadra bianconera di Torino se ci avessero fermato. Tutta questa cattiveria da parte di certe squadre la capisco solo se è questo il motivo altrimenti non ha senso.


----------



## claudiop77 (19 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mazzarri a Sky:”La rissa e gli insulti a Maignan? Io ero incavolato con l’arbitro. Sono andato dentro e ho sfondato tre porte. Sono soddisfattissimo e non meritavamo di perdere. Partita aperta. Abbiamo attaccato. Loro sono fenomenali a chiudere. E hanno na qualità pazzesca. Ma avremmo meritato il palo. Il loro portiere ha dato un cazzotto a Lovato era era rigore. Ha toccato la palla prima del portiere. Potevamo pareggiarla. Abbiamo perso un punto”.


Ha dimenticato solo di dire che pioveva


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (19 Marzo 2022)

A San Vincenzo sta sui ******** anche ai suoi compaesani da quanto è montato! Mazzarri c’è un oculista bravissimo nella costa degli etruschi prendi un appuntamento vai!


----------



## Zenos (19 Marzo 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Madonna, sto qua non cambiera mai. Sempre il solito piangina. Lui e Inzaghi sono personaggi vergognosi.
> Difficile dire chi dei due sia peggio.


Tra i due il più piangina è Gasperini.


----------



## claudiop77 (19 Marzo 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Madonna, sto qua non cambiera mai. Sempre il solito piangina. Lui e Inzaghi sono personaggi vergognosi.
> Difficile dire chi dei due sia peggio.


Penso che Inzaghi lo abbia superato negando che ci fosse il rigore su Belotti


----------



## MiniRick (19 Marzo 2022)

Avrà detto 10 volte che meritavano di pareggiarla... Una non obiettività disarmante... Poi si attaccava al presunto cazzotto di Mike... E nel replay si vede che al massimo lo sfiora... Incredibili certi personaggi


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Marzo 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Spero tu sia ironico..


Ma secondo voi ero serio?  

Vedetevi Mazzarri e capirete il commento


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2022)

*Mazzarri a DAZN:"Io ho un ragazzo che mi fa vedere le immagini a fine gara. L portiere prende la testa di Lovato. Era rigore. Se non si dà va bene così. Andiamo avanti. Marelli dice che è un normale scontro di gioco? Volevo vedere se era il contrario… Se non andava rivisto al VAR. Il regolamento dice che quando uno in area dà un colpo all’altro e non prende la palla, per me è rigore. Lovato è stato soccorso”.*


----------



## bmb (19 Marzo 2022)

Chissà cosa gli avrà detto prima della partita questo farabutto. Tipo "se vinciamo con la capolista siamo salvi di diritto". Non si spiega altrimenti l'atteggiamento da trincea di Pavoletti e Bellanova.


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mazzarri a Sky:”La rissa e gli insulti a Maignan? Io ero incavolato con l’arbitro. Sono andato dentro e ho sfondato tre porte. Sono soddisfattissimo e non meritavamo di perdere. Partita aperta. Abbiamo attaccato. Loro sono fenomenali a chiudere. E hanno na qualità pazzesca. Ma avremmo meritato il palo. Il loro portiere ha dato un cazzotto a Lovato era era rigore. Ha toccato la palla prima del portiere. Potevamo pareggiarla. Abbiamo perso un punto”.


Ahahahahahhahahhah ma se avremmo dovuto vincere 5-1!!!!

Ma poi avremmo meritato il palo dove? Su per il cu 

Dai mazzarri spero che vi salvate ma non rompere le palle, vai dai tuoi amici interisti


----------



## Freddy Manson (19 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mazzarri a Sky:”La rissa e gli insulti a Maignan? Io ero incavolato con l’arbitro. Sono andato dentro e ho sfondato tre porte. Sono soddisfattissimo e non meritavamo di perdere. Partita aperta. Abbiamo attaccato. Loro sono fenomenali a chiudere. E hanno na qualità pazzesca. Ma avremmo meritato il palo. Il loro portiere ha dato un cazzotto a Lovato era era rigore. Ha toccato la palla prima del portiere. Potevamo pareggiarla. Abbiamo perso un punto”.


Ma sto piangina ha pure il coraggio di recriminare un rigore del genere? Ma non si vergogna per niente?

Buona Serie B.


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2022)

*Marelli a Mazzarri:"E' un contrasto di gioco. Stesso episodio accaduto in Serie B al Monza".*


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mazzarri a Sky:”La rissa e gli insulti a Maignan? Io ero incavolato con l’arbitro. Sono andato dentro e ho sfondato tre porte. Sono soddisfattissimo e non meritavamo di perdere. Partita aperta. Abbiamo attaccato. Loro sono fenomenali a chiudere. E hanno na qualità pazzesca. Ma avremmo meritato il palo. Il loro portiere ha dato un cazzotto a Lovato era era rigore. Ha toccato la palla prima del portiere. Potevamo pareggiarla. Abbiamo perso un punto”.
> 
> *Marelli a Mazzarri:"E' un contrasto di gioco. Stesso episodio accaduto in Serie B al Monza".
> 
> Mazzarri a DAZN:"Io ho un ragazzo che mi fa vedere le immagini a fine gara. L portiere prende la testa di Lovato. Era rigore. Se non si dà va bene così. Andiamo avanti. Marelli dice che è un normale scontro di gioco? Volevo vedere se era il contrario… Se non andava rivisto al VAR. Il regolamento dice che quando uno in area dà un colpo all’altro e non prende la palla, per me è rigore. Lovato è stato soccorso”.*


.


----------



## Freddy Manson (19 Marzo 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Non ho visto la partita. Era rigore?


No. Mazzarri soffre di allucinazioni.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Marzo 2022)

Gli hanno detto che non era rigore da tutte le parti, e se ne va dalle interviste sbattendo la porta chiudendo con: "parlate del palo e del rigore" ahahahaha


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Marzo 2022)

Il portiere quando esce prende quello che trova con i pugni, spesso anche le teste dei propri compagni. Non è intenzionale, è uno scontro di gioco e lo sanno anche i ragazzetti alla scuola calcio


----------



## cris (19 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mazzarri a Sky:”La rissa e gli insulti a Maignan? Io ero incavolato con l’arbitro. Sono andato dentro e ho sfondato tre porte. Sono soddisfattissimo e non meritavamo di perdere. Partita aperta. Abbiamo attaccato. Loro sono fenomenali a chiudere. E hanno na qualità pazzesca. Ma avremmo meritato il palo. Il loro portiere ha dato un cazzotto a Lovato era era rigore. Ha toccato la palla prima del portiere. Potevamo pareggiarla. Abbiamo perso un punto”.
> 
> *Marelli a Mazzarri:"E' un contrasto di gioco. Stesso episodio accaduto in Serie B al Monza".
> 
> Mazzarri a DAZN:"Io ho un ragazzo che mi fa vedere le immagini a fine gara. L portiere prende la testa di Lovato. Era rigore. Se non si dà va bene così. Andiamo avanti. Marelli dice che è un normale scontro di gioco? Volevo vedere se era il contrario… Se non andava rivisto al VAR. Il regolamento dice che quando uno in area dà un colpo all’altro e non prende la palla, per me è rigore. Lovato è stato soccorso”.*


Spiaze molto


----------



## Blu71 (19 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mazzarri a Sky:”La rissa e gli insulti a Maignan? Io ero incavolato con l’arbitro. Sono andato dentro e ho sfondato tre porte. Sono soddisfattissimo e non meritavamo di perdere. Partita aperta. Abbiamo attaccato. Loro sono fenomenali a chiudere. E hanno na qualità pazzesca. Ma avremmo meritato il palo. Il loro portiere ha dato un cazzotto a Lovato era era rigore. Ha toccato la palla prima del portiere. Potevamo pareggiarla. Abbiamo perso un punto”.
> 
> *Marelli a Mazzarri:"E' un contrasto di gioco. Stesso episodio accaduto in Serie B al Monza".
> 
> Mazzarri a DAZN:"Io ho un ragazzo che mi fa vedere le immagini a fine gara. L portiere prende la testa di Lovato. Era rigore. Se non si dà va bene così. Andiamo avanti. Marelli dice che è un normale scontro di gioco? Volevo vedere se era il contrario… Se non andava rivisto al VAR. Il regolamento dice che quando uno in area dà un colpo all’altro e non prende la palla, per me è rigore. Lovato è stato soccorso”.*



Mazzari, con molta eleganza: fottiti


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Marzo 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Gli hanno detto che non era rigore da tutte le parti, e se ne va dalle interviste *sbattendo la porta* chiudendo con: "parlate del palo e del rigore" ahahahaha



Ma quali porte che le ha tutte sfondate


----------



## Antokkmilan (19 Marzo 2022)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Il portiere quando esce prende quello che trova con i pugni, spesso anche le teste dei propri compagni. Non è intenzionale, è uno scontro di gioco e lo sanno anche i ragazzetti alla scuola calcio


Ma infatti. Fa strano che si lamenti un allenatore che allena in serie A, anzi fa ridere più che altro


----------



## Gamma (19 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mazzarri a Sky:”La rissa e gli insulti a Maignan? Io ero incavolato con l’arbitro. Sono andato dentro e ho sfondato tre porte. Sono soddisfattissimo e non meritavamo di perdere. Partita aperta. Abbiamo attaccato. Loro sono fenomenali a chiudere. E hanno na qualità pazzesca. Ma avremmo meritato il palo. Il loro portiere ha dato un cazzotto a Lovato era era rigore. Ha toccato la palla prima del portiere. Potevamo pareggiarla. Abbiamo perso un punto”.
> 
> *Marelli a Mazzarri:"E' un contrasto di gioco. Stesso episodio accaduto in Serie B al Monza".
> 
> Mazzarri a DAZN:"Io ho un ragazzo che mi fa vedere le immagini a fine gara. L portiere prende la testa di Lovato. Era rigore. Se non si dà va bene così. Andiamo avanti. Marelli dice che è un normale scontro di gioco? Volevo vedere se era il contrario… Se non andava rivisto al VAR. Il regolamento dice che quando uno in area dà un colpo all’altro e non prende la palla, per me è rigore. Lovato è stato soccorso”.*



"Lovato è stato soccorso", la prova inconfutabile.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Marzo 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> "Lovato è stato soccorso", la prova inconfutabile.



Lovato è stato soccorso e Mazzarri dovrebbe essere ricoverato


----------



## gabri65 (19 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mazzarri a Sky:”La rissa e gli insulti a Maignan? Io ero incavolato con l’arbitro. Sono andato dentro e ho sfondato tre porte. Sono soddisfattissimo e non meritavamo di perdere. Partita aperta. Abbiamo attaccato. Loro sono fenomenali a chiudere. E hanno na qualità pazzesca. Ma avremmo meritato il palo. Il loro portiere ha dato un cazzotto a Lovato era era rigore. Ha toccato la palla prima del portiere. Potevamo pareggiarla. Abbiamo perso un punto”.
> 
> *Marelli a Mazzarri:"E' un contrasto di gioco. Stesso episodio accaduto in Serie B al Monza".
> 
> Mazzarri a DAZN:"Io ho un ragazzo che mi fa vedere le immagini a fine gara. L portiere prende la testa di Lovato. Era rigore. Se non si dà va bene così. Andiamo avanti. Marelli dice che è un normale scontro di gioco? Volevo vedere se era il contrario… Se non andava rivisto al VAR. Il regolamento dice che quando uno in area dà un colpo all’altro e non prende la palla, per me è rigore. Lovato è stato soccorso”.*



Bravo, rifattela con le porte. Quando torni a casa stasera, sfonda anche quelle, così poi tua moglie ti sfonda il cranio.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (19 Marzo 2022)

CAMICIA DI FORZA


----------



## Antokkmilan (20 Marzo 2022)

Mazzarri è capace di vedere anche gli alieni non è mai obiettivo se la gioca tranquillamente con spiaze, anche se spiaze è peggio mi sa


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Marzo 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Mazzarri è capace di vedere anche gli alieni non è mai obiettivo se la gioca tranquillamente con spiaze, anche se spiaze è peggio mi sa



E Gasp dove lo mettiamo ?
Attenzione che alla lista si potrebbe aggiungere anche Mou


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *E Gasp dove lo mettiamo ?*
> Attenzione che alla lista si potrebbe aggiungere anche Mou



Portatatelo nel bunker con te


----------



## folletto (20 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mazzarri a Sky:”La rissa e gli insulti a Maignan? Io ero incavolato con l’arbitro. Sono andato dentro e ho sfondato tre porte. Sono soddisfattissimo e non meritavamo di perdere. Partita aperta. Abbiamo attaccato. Loro sono fenomenali a chiudere. E hanno na qualità pazzesca. Ma avremmo meritato il palo. Il loro portiere ha dato un cazzotto a Lovato era era rigore. Ha toccato la palla prima del portiere. Potevamo pareggiarla. Abbiamo perso un punto”.
> 
> *Marelli a Mazzarri:"E' un contrasto di gioco. Stesso episodio accaduto in Serie B al Monza".
> 
> Mazzarri a DAZN:"Io ho un ragazzo che mi fa vedere le immagini a fine gara. L portiere prende la testa di Lovato. Era rigore. Se non si dà va bene così. Andiamo avanti. Marelli dice che è un normale scontro di gioco? Volevo vedere se era il contrario… Se non andava rivisto al VAR. Il regolamento dice che quando uno in area dà un colpo all’altro e non prende la palla, per me è rigore. Lovato è stato soccorso”.*


No dai, non ci credo 
Io ho un ragazzo che………


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mazzarri a Sky:”La rissa e gli insulti a Maignan? Io ero incavolato con l’arbitro. Sono andato dentro e ho sfondato tre porte. Sono soddisfattissimo e non meritavamo di perdere. Partita aperta. Abbiamo attaccato. Loro sono fenomenali a chiudere. E hanno na qualità pazzesca. Ma avremmo meritato il palo. Il loro portiere ha dato un cazzotto a Lovato era era rigore. Ha toccato la palla prima del portiere. Potevamo pareggiarla. Abbiamo perso un punto”.
> 
> *Marelli a Mazzarri:"E' un contrasto di gioco. Stesso episodio accaduto in Serie B al Monza".
> 
> Mazzarri a DAZN:"Io ho un ragazzo che mi fa vedere le immagini a fine gara. L portiere prende la testa di Lovato. Era rigore. Se non si dà va bene così. Andiamo avanti. Marelli dice che è un normale scontro di gioco? Volevo vedere se era il contrario… Se non andava rivisto al VAR. Il regolamento dice che quando uno in area dà un colpo all’altro e non prende la palla, per me è rigore. Lovato è stato soccorso”.*


È??


----------



## Antokkmilan (20 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E Gasp dove lo mettiamo ?
> Attenzione che alla lista si potrebbe aggiungere anche Mou


La top 5 sarebbe: al primo posto Moufrigno credo sia imbattibile, però c’è da dire che lo fa come tattica per nascondere le critiche qualche volta ci può stare. Gasp anche però in alcuni episodi aveva ragione. Mentre Inzaghi è insopportabile, piange anche quando viene favorito,anche contro il Torino se l’è presa con l’arbitro allucinante.


----------



## admin (20 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mazzarri a Sky:”La rissa e gli insulti a Maignan? Io ero incavolato con l’arbitro. Sono andato dentro e ho sfondato tre porte. Sono soddisfattissimo e non meritavamo di perdere. Partita aperta. Abbiamo attaccato. Loro sono fenomenali a chiudere. E hanno na qualità pazzesca. Ma avremmo meritato il palo. Il loro portiere ha dato un cazzotto a Lovato era era rigore. Ha toccato la palla prima del portiere. Potevamo pareggiarla. Abbiamo perso un punto”.
> 
> *Marelli a Mazzarri:"E' un contrasto di gioco. Stesso episodio accaduto in Serie B al Monza".
> 
> Mazzarri a DAZN:"Io ho un ragazzo che mi fa vedere le immagini a fine gara. L portiere prende la testa di Lovato. Era rigore. Se non si dà va bene così. Andiamo avanti. Marelli dice che è un normale scontro di gioco? Volevo vedere se era il contrario… Se non andava rivisto al VAR. Il regolamento dice che quando uno in area dà un colpo all’altro e non prende la palla, per me è rigore. Lovato è stato soccorso”.*


.


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mazzarri a Sky:”La rissa e gli insulti a Maignan? Io ero incavolato con l’arbitro. Sono andato dentro e ho sfondato tre porte. Sono soddisfattissimo e non meritavamo di perdere. Partita aperta. Abbiamo attaccato. Loro sono fenomenali a chiudere. E hanno na qualità pazzesca. Ma avremmo meritato il palo. Il loro portiere ha dato un cazzotto a Lovato era era rigore. Ha toccato la palla prima del portiere. Potevamo pareggiarla. Abbiamo perso un punto”.
> 
> *Marelli a Mazzarri:"E' un contrasto di gioco. Stesso episodio accaduto in Serie B al Monza".
> 
> Mazzarri a DAZN:"Io ho un ragazzo che mi fa vedere le immagini a fine gara. L portiere prende la testa di Lovato. Era rigore. Se non si dà va bene così. Andiamo avanti. Marelli dice che è un normale scontro di gioco? Volevo vedere se era il contrario… Se non andava rivisto al VAR. Il regolamento dice che quando uno in area dà un colpo all’altro e non prende la palla, per me è rigore. Lovato è stato soccorso”.*


Godo riccamente!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (20 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mazzarri a Sky:”La rissa e gli insulti a Maignan? Io ero incavolato con l’arbitro. Sono andato dentro e ho sfondato tre porte. Sono soddisfattissimo e non meritavamo di perdere. Partita aperta. Abbiamo attaccato. Loro sono fenomenali a chiudere. E hanno na qualità pazzesca. Ma avremmo meritato il palo. Il loro portiere ha dato un cazzotto a Lovato era era rigore. Ha toccato la palla prima del portiere. Potevamo pareggiarla. Abbiamo perso un punto”.
> 
> *Marelli a Mazzarri:"E' un contrasto di gioco. Stesso episodio accaduto in Serie B al Monza".
> 
> Mazzarri a DAZN:"Io ho un ragazzo che mi fa vedere le immagini a fine gara. L portiere prende la testa di Lovato. Era rigore. Se non si dà va bene così. Andiamo avanti. Marelli dice che è un normale scontro di gioco? Volevo vedere se era il contrario… Se non andava rivisto al VAR. Il regolamento dice che quando uno in area dà un colpo all’altro e non prende la palla, per me è rigore. Lovato è stato soccorso”.*


Questo è bacato e propone un calcio da anteguerra, per il bene del calcio italiano andrebbe allontanato.


----------



## IDRIVE (20 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mazzarri a Sky:”La rissa e gli insulti a Maignan? Io ero incavolato con l’arbitro. Sono andato dentro e ho sfondato tre porte. Sono soddisfattissimo e non meritavamo di perdere. Partita aperta. Abbiamo attaccato. Loro sono fenomenali a chiudere. E hanno na qualità pazzesca. Ma avremmo meritato il palo. Il loro portiere ha dato un cazzotto a Lovato era era rigore. Ha toccato la palla prima del portiere. Potevamo pareggiarla. Abbiamo perso un punto”.
> 
> *Marelli a Mazzarri:"E' un contrasto di gioco. Stesso episodio accaduto in Serie B al Monza".
> 
> Mazzarri a DAZN:"Io ho un ragazzo che mi fa vedere le immagini a fine gara. L portiere prende la testa di Lovato. Era rigore. Se non si dà va bene così. Andiamo avanti. Marelli dice che è un normale scontro di gioco? Volevo vedere se era il contrario… Se non andava rivisto al VAR. Il regolamento dice che quando uno in area dà un colpo all’altro e non prende la palla, per me è rigore. Lovato è stato soccorso”.*


Bummmmm!!! Signore e signori ecco a voi il terribile Mazzarri versione Bruce Lee che sfonda addirittura tre porte... Certo, ci crediamo. Dai Walterone, facciamo un gioco? Facciamolo. Immaginiamo pure che la tua traversa nel minuto di recupero è andata dentro, però facciamo anche finta che noi abbiamo concretizzato sia il palo di Kessié (eh, sì caro piangina, abbiamo preso un palo anche noi nel primo tempo) sia la valanga di occasioni create. Quanto sarebbe finita? Minimo cinque a uno per noi, ti torna? E per tutto questo ti ritieni addirittura "soddisfattissimo?" Contento tu... Bennacer, diversamente da te, di porta ne ha sfondata una sotanto, ma a noi basta così. Grazie di esistere, eh...


----------



## Igniorante (20 Marzo 2022)

Questo è da sempre il re dei Piangina.

Non ammetterebbe di essere un mediocre e di aver meritato la sconfitta neanche sotto tortura...


----------



## Kayl (20 Marzo 2022)

Mazzarri è capace di accusare l'amante di sua moglie se lui non è capace di soddisfarla.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (20 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mazzarri a Sky:”La rissa e gli insulti a Maignan? Io ero incavolato con l’arbitro. Sono andato dentro e ho sfondato tre porte. Sono soddisfattissimo e non meritavamo di perdere. Partita aperta. Abbiamo attaccato. Loro sono fenomenali a chiudere. E hanno na qualità pazzesca. Ma avremmo meritato il palo. Il loro portiere ha dato un cazzotto a Lovato era era rigore. Ha toccato la palla prima del portiere. Potevamo pareggiarla. Abbiamo perso un punto”.
> 
> *Marelli a Mazzarri:"E' un contrasto di gioco. Stesso episodio accaduto in Serie B al Monza".
> 
> Mazzarri a DAZN:"Io ho un ragazzo che mi fa vedere le immagini a fine gara. L portiere prende la testa di Lovato. Era rigore. Se non si dà va bene così. Andiamo avanti. Marelli dice che è un normale scontro di gioco? Volevo vedere se era il contrario… Se non andava rivisto al VAR. Il regolamento dice che quando uno in area dà un colpo all’altro e non prende la palla, per me è rigore. Lovato è stato soccorso”.*


Adesso capisco perché ci si stupisce se siamo primi: a sentire gli allenatori delle altre squadre, noi dovremmo perdere o al limite pareggiare ogni partita. Ogni caspita di partita, anche quelle che vinciamo con tanti gol di scarto, sono sempre viziate da errori a nostro favore, da rigori non concessi e da episodi che casualmente ci favoriscono. Che bello vedere tutte le squadre di sta penisola prendere calci nel deretano in giro per l’Europa…


----------



## Zenos (20 Marzo 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Adesso capisco perché ci si stupisce se siamo primi: a sentire gli allenatori delle altre squadre, noi dovremmo perdere o al limite pareggiare ogni partita. Ogni caspita di partita, anche quelle che vinciamo con tanti gol di scarto, sono sempre viziate da errori a nostro favore, da rigori non concessi e da episodi che casualmente ci favoriscono. Che bello vedere tutte le squadre di sta penisola prendere calci nel deretano in giro per l’Europa…


Tutte verso un unico obiettivo,la lamentela di ieri serve a creare inquinamento per le decisioni future...il sistema non esiste e forza Portogallo.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Marzo 2022)

Ma poi dice: se succedeva al contrario avrei voluto vedere.. Azz!!! Noi siamo notoriamente aiutati dai cani che arbitrano


----------



## diavolo (20 Marzo 2022)

Il metaverso di Mazzarri.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mazzarri a Sky:”La rissa e gli insulti a Maignan? Io ero incavolato con l’arbitro. Sono andato dentro e ho sfondato tre porte. Sono soddisfattissimo e non meritavamo di perdere. Partita aperta. Abbiamo attaccato. Loro sono fenomenali a chiudere. E hanno na qualità pazzesca. Ma avremmo meritato il palo. Il loro portiere ha dato un cazzotto a Lovato era era rigore. Ha toccato la palla prima del portiere. Potevamo pareggiarla. Abbiamo perso un punto”.
> 
> *Marelli a Mazzarri:"E' un contrasto di gioco. Stesso episodio accaduto in Serie B al Monza".
> 
> Mazzarri a DAZN:"Io ho un ragazzo che mi fa vedere le immagini a fine gara. L portiere prende la testa di Lovato. Era rigore. Se non si dà va bene così. Andiamo avanti. Marelli dice che è un normale scontro di gioco? Volevo vedere se era il contrario… Se non andava rivisto al VAR. Il regolamento dice che quando uno in area dà un colpo all’altro e non prende la palla, per me è rigore. Lovato è stato soccorso”.*


Vabbe si sa come è fatto Mazzarri.
Io odio i piagnistei per cui adoro il nostro modo di fare.


----------



## iceman. (20 Marzo 2022)

Si è totalmente rincoglion...sto qua.


----------



## Prealpi (20 Marzo 2022)

Mazzarri vive in un mondo paralelo


----------



## sacchino (20 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mazzarri a Sky:”La rissa e gli insulti a Maignan? Io ero incavolato con l’arbitro. Sono andato dentro e ho sfondato tre porte. Sono soddisfattissimo e non meritavamo di perdere. Partita aperta. Abbiamo attaccato. Loro sono fenomenali a chiudere. E hanno na qualità pazzesca. Ma avremmo meritato il palo. Il loro portiere ha dato un cazzotto a Lovato era era rigore. Ha toccato la palla prima del portiere. Potevamo pareggiarla. Abbiamo perso un punto”.
> 
> *Marelli a Mazzarri:"E' un contrasto di gioco. Stesso episodio accaduto in Serie B al Monza".
> 
> Mazzarri a DAZN:"Io ho un ragazzo che mi fa vedere le immagini a fine gara. L portiere prende la testa di Lovato. Era rigore. Se non si dà va bene così. Andiamo avanti. Marelli dice che è un normale scontro di gioco? Volevo vedere se era il contrario… Se non andava rivisto al VAR. Il regolamento dice che quando uno in area dà un colpo all’altro e non prende la palla, per me è rigore. Lovato è stato soccorso”.*


Non potevi vincere 'pioveva  '


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mazzarri a Sky:”La rissa e gli insulti a Maignan? Io ero incavolato con l’arbitro. Sono andato dentro e ho sfondato tre porte. Sono soddisfattissimo e non meritavamo di perdere. Partita aperta. Abbiamo attaccato. Loro sono fenomenali a chiudere. E hanno na qualità pazzesca. Ma avremmo meritato il palo. Il loro portiere ha dato un cazzotto a Lovato era era rigore. Ha toccato la palla prima del portiere. Potevamo pareggiarla. Abbiamo perso un punto”.
> 
> *Marelli a Mazzarri:"E' un contrasto di gioco. Stesso episodio accaduto in Serie B al Monza".
> 
> Mazzarri a DAZN:"Io ho un ragazzo che mi fa vedere le immagini a fine gara. L portiere prende la testa di Lovato. Era rigore. Se non si dà va bene così. Andiamo avanti. Marelli dice che è un normale scontro di gioco? Volevo vedere se era il contrario… Se non andava rivisto al VAR. Il regolamento dice che quando uno in area dà un colpo all’altro e non prende la palla, per me è rigore. Lovato è stato soccorso”.*



"Ho sfondato tre porte perché sono un fallito nato, il "pugno" di Mignan a Lovato mi ricorda molto gli scoppoloni che mi tira mia moglie appena torno a casa. Sapete, sono talmente fallito che persino mia moglie mi sfotte e mi mena. Devo sfogarmi con il calcio e con le interviste a fine partita, altrimenti impazzisco. Qua sono un leone, ma a casa un coniglietto. Grazie di tutto, saluti. "


----------



## Swaitak (20 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mazzarri a Sky:”La rissa e gli insulti a Maignan? Io ero incavolato con l’arbitro. Sono andato dentro e ho sfondato tre porte. Sono soddisfattissimo e non meritavamo di perdere. Partita aperta. Abbiamo attaccato. Loro sono fenomenali a chiudere. E hanno na qualità pazzesca. Ma avremmo meritato il palo. Il loro portiere ha dato un cazzotto a Lovato era era rigore. Ha toccato la palla prima del portiere. Potevamo pareggiarla. Abbiamo perso un punto”.
> 
> *Marelli a Mazzarri:"E' un contrasto di gioco. Stesso episodio accaduto in Serie B al Monza".
> 
> Mazzarri a DAZN:"Io ho un ragazzo che mi fa vedere le immagini a fine gara. L portiere prende la testa di Lovato. Era rigore. Se non si dà va bene così. Andiamo avanti. Marelli dice che è un normale scontro di gioco? Volevo vedere se era il contrario… Se non andava rivisto al VAR. Il regolamento dice che quando uno in area dà un colpo all’altro e non prende la palla, per me è rigore. Lovato è stato soccorso”.*


----------



## kipstar (20 Marzo 2022)

queste dichiarazioni sono "colpa" nostra......dei troppi gol che ci siamo mangiati. se finiva 3 a zero (come doveva) ..... nessuno avrebbe detto nulla.....


imho


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (20 Marzo 2022)

Dopo Mourinho (due volte), limone per l'ormai mitologico fallo di giroud su Sanchez, ecco l'ennesima polemica per episodi che semplicemente NON ESISTONO. Assurdo tutto ciò, soprattutto considerando gli abomini che abbiamo subito noi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Marzo 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> queste dichiarazioni sono "colpa" nostra......dei troppi gol che ci siamo mangiati. se finiva 3 a zero (come doveva) ..... nessuno avrebbe detto nulla.....
> 
> 
> imho


Tranquillo che se anche avessimo vinto 7-0 Mazzarri avrebbe trovato un pretesto per metterla in caciara, è un maestro in queste cose come Mourinho e Inzaghi.


----------



## unbreakable (20 Marzo 2022)

lasciando perdere i vaneggiamenti di quest'uomo, ovviamente ora hanno la scusa per dire ma il milan ha subito i torti..ma con il cagliari è stato aiutato sennò pareggiavano..
veramente tutto fumo negli occhi quando chi ha visto la partita poteva finire 3-4 a 1
bene che ci sia la pausa così si pensa ad altro per un pò


----------

